# Understanding the 4-Week Block ? Part 1: Advancing Our Training Program



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been here at IronMagazine Forums for aboutseven and a half years (and have been a moderator for about 6 of those years)and in that time I have seen some great changes in the content and informationbeing delivered to the forum members. Most of my interests lie in the realm of training, and someof [...]

*Read More...*


----------

